# Going in circles and jumping when someone comes into the house.



## bjalex1948 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nakita is three years old now but she seems to be still easy to train. We just taught her to "wait" for her treat and ball. However, we have a big problem with the way she greets people when they enter the house. She goes in circles whinning like she about to cry, won't listen when we tell her no and after she calms down she starts sniffing everyone! 

The other major problem: Biting on my 8 year old grandson. When she was a puppy, they would lay in the floor, play, wrestle and Nakita would bite on his jeans etc. We didn't even think to stop it!! Now she weighs about 113 lbs and my grandson weighs about 50 lbs. When he comes in the house, she starts growling and biting on his clothes and shoes. I know she wants him to play but we need to stop this too. Help?


----------



## Tuckered (Sep 14, 2010)

We are currently doing training classes for our 7 month old Shep named Samantha, the trainers gave us advise that's been helping calm her down and learn to properly greet people (we had the exact same problem).

We ask whoever is coming not to ring the doorbell so Sam is more calm. 
We tell her lie down and feed her down like crazy! For us we've found some really healthy dog food that our dogs LOVE so this is enough to keep her focused.

We have two dogs, which meant insanity broke out when someome came home or came to visit. This has been working really well overall. 
We have them lie down futher down the hall so they can see what's happening, but not close enough that they are part of the action.

By the time we are done feeding the people/person has already been in for awhile and the dogs have moved on.

The only thing is, this uses a lot of food...\

Hope that helps, it's been working really well for us!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

invite lots of people to visit to help
you with teaching your dog to greet.

when your grandson visits leash your dog
or crate him. while your grandson is there
use that time to train your dog how to greet and behave
around your grandson.


----------

